# Downriggerblei giessen!



## Finne 23 (15. September 2009)

Hallo!

Hat wer ne idee wie und woraus ich mir eine Form zur Herstellung eines oder besser mehrere Downriggerbleie bauen kann!

Besten Dank#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

Moin,
ich habe mir kürzlich Downriggerbleie selber hergestellt. Blei habe ich genung also hatte ich mir was einfallen lassen. Ich hoffe das du meinen Ausführungen folgen kannst. Wenn ich mich blöd ausdrücke frag ruhig noch mal nach. Bei Bedarf kann ich auch in den Keller gehen und ein Foto machen.

Für die Anfertigung meiner Form diente mir eine ganz normale Glühbirne. Diese habe ich mit Schmierfett eingerieben. Ich habe eine Lätta Schachtel genommen, diese mit fast flüssigem Gips gefüllt und die eingefettete Birne dort bis zur Hälfte hinein gedrückt. Das Fett dient dazu die Glühbirne aus dem harten Gips gut lösen zu können.
Nachdem der Gips hart war nam ich die Birne raus. Nun mußte die Form einige Tage trocknen, geht natürlich schneller wenn man eine Heizung parat hat wo man die Form draufstellen kann.
Wärend des Trocknungsprozess habe ich mit einem Löffel den noch feucht-weichen Gips so bearbeitet das das Gewinde der Glühbirne verschwindet und ich eine richtige Birnenform in Gips habe.
Diese Form habe ich nachdem sie richtig durchgetrocknent war mit Kerzenruß geschwärzt, das dient dazu das sich das Blei gut aus der Form löst.
Nun habe ich die Form mit Blei vollgegossen. Zwei mal das ganze.
Die Bleirohlinge wurden nun mit einer groben Feile so bearbeitet das sie Plan zusammen passen und an den Kanten eine Art V-Naht entsteht. Im Schraubstock eingespannt habe ich die Hälften so zusammengelötet, mit einer weichen aber spitzen offenen Propangasflamme.
Nun habe ich vorne in den "Kopf" ein Loch gebohrt um eine Öse aus Messingdraht einzulöten und hinten habe ich ein vorher angefertigtes Stück Messingblech eingelötet welches das Blei auf Kurs Hält und den Einhänger für den Schnurklipp aufnimmt.

Puh ich hoffe du kommst damit klar. Ist nich so einfach die ganzen Arbeitsgänge zu beschreiben.


----------



## Finne 23 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

@Meeresangler Schwerin

Super! Besten Dank für diese präzise Anleitung! Wie schwer ist das Blei geworden? Ich brauche es fürs Schleppen in einer Talsperre!
Vielleicht kannst ja bei gelegenheit mal ein FOTO reinstellen-denn Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.

Besten Dank nochmal!#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

Moin,
das blei wiegt genau 2550 Gramm. Wenn es leichter sein soll kratzt man halt etwas weniger Gigs aus der Form oder gießt dieselbe nicht ganz mit Blei voll.


----------



## franja1 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

Hallo Finne 23 

schau mal hier http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/ Form Nr. F06 ganz hinten bei Meerwasserformen ...habe ich mir auch vor 2 Jahren geholt...sind aber nur 1300 g ...aber die Form ist unverwüstlich ...habe schon ...zig Stk. damit gemacht 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Finne 23 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

@All

Besten Dank! Werde mich nächste Woche mal dran geben! Ich glaube 2,5 kg brauche ich schon! Werde dann ma hier posten was es gegeben hat!

Für weitere Ideen bin ich dankbar


----------



## Frosch38 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

Super Tipp Mit der Glühbirne. Werde das mal  versuchen.


----------



## schwedenklausi (16. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

So habe ich es gemacht !

 Suppenkelle als Form und ein Edelstahlblech

schwedenklausi


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

2,5 Kilo ca. 4-5m Wassertiefe max
4,5 Kilo ca. bis 10 oder 12m Wassertiefe
6 Kilo ca bis 20m
bis 9 Kilo werden gefischt - zumindest was ich so kenne. Diese Angabe bezieht sich auf Schleppgeschwindigkeiten um 2 Knoten ( =ca. 1m/Sek )


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> 2,5 Kilo ca. 4-5m Wassertiefe max
> 4,5 Kilo ca. bis 10 oder 12m Wassertiefe
> 6 Kilo ca bis 20m
> bis 9 Kilo werden gefischt - zumindest was ich so kenne. Diese Angabe bezieht sich auf Schleppgeschwindigkeiten um 2 Knoten ( =ca. 1m/Sek )



Die Angaben beziehen sich aber bestimmt auf ein richtiges Trollingboot mit 12 Ruten und so. oder?
Ich fische ja nur in meiner Aluladde mit zwei kleinen portablen Scottys. Da komme ich auch bei 10 Meter mit meinen 2500 Gramm zurecht.
Ich habe aber meine Scottys mit alter 80 Ibs Dracon Schnur bestückt. Das geht viel besser als dieses olle Stahlseil welches Original drauf ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

Was haben 12 Ruten damit zu tun - oder meinst du, die wären alle an einem Downrigger:q
Es kommt schon darauf an, was man als Tragseil benutzt. Aber die Dacron ist auch nicht viel dünner. Es ist mehr eine Frage der Köder, der ev. gefischten Flasher und der Rutenschnur. Tritzdem wären mir weniger als 4,5 Kilo einfach zu anstrengend.


----------



## Hecht1981 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

hallo ich möchte mit meinem rudderboot auf 20-30m angeln. heist das für mich ab 6kg?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Was haben 12 Ruten damit zu tun



Ich vergleiche das einfach mal mit dem Naturköderfischen am Grund. Da kann ich wenn ich mit zwei Ruten fische auch mit weniger Blei arbeiten als wenn noch 10 Leute neben mir stehen auf engstem Raum. 
Mir ist es dabei egal ob das Blei unterm Boot läuft oder 10 Meter dahinter, das gilt für beide Angelarten.
Tiefer wie 8-10 Meter würde ich nicht fischen, das wäre mir nemlich zu anstrengend, allerdings fahre ich auch nur vor Rerik die Kanten ab und nicht vor Rügen oder Bornholm im tiefen Wasser.


----------



## Finne 23 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

Hallo!

Ich wollte mir ne geschlossene Form basteln und so das zusammenfügen von zwei Hälften sparen! Nun meine Frage! Die Form besteht aus Gips. Hält die der Temperatur von 3,5 kg geschmolzenem Blei überhaupt stand???Was muss ich beachten! 

Wie kann man zwei Bleihälften später zusammenfügen??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

Moin,
ich fürchte, eine geschlossene Form in der Größe aus Gips wird nicht halten. Das Problem ist das das Blei wenn es erkaltet sich zusammenzieht und dann hast du einen Luftraum im Blei.
Zusammen gelötet habe ich das mit einer offenen Flamme, Flussmittel und Lötzinn. Bin ja Klempner wo das Löten kein Problem für mich darstellt.


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. September 2009)

*AW: Downriggerblei giessen!*

Ich kenne jemand der benutzt diese kugligen  Zaunpfostenabdeckungen als Gussformen!
Gibt es fast in jedem Baumarkt und in unterschiedlichen Grössen.
Gruss Knurri


----------

